# Pizza Meat Lovers Fattie



## ozzz (Sep 13, 2020)

Here is my first time at a Fattie  never heard of it here in Canada  but it is amazing  very nice comfort food .Anything with bacon is great. This is a meat lovers pizza . Ground beef, Pepperoni, Prosciutto Cotto ,  Capocollo  , Mortadella , Mozzarella cheese ,  Cottage cheese , Pizza sauce ,  Also the bacon weave which I need some practice with. I will be doing more of these soon.


----------



## GATOR240 (Sep 13, 2020)

Not really sure what you need the practice with, but I know -you got the meat! Looks great. Like


----------



## ozzz (Sep 13, 2020)

GATOR240 said:


> Not really sure what you need the practice with, but I know -you got the meat! Looks great. Like


Thank you


----------



## shoebe (Sep 13, 2020)

Nice job,.they look great.


----------



## ozzz (Sep 13, 2020)

Thank you


----------



## jcam222 (Sep 13, 2020)

You nailed it! Those are perfect!


----------



## Steve H (Sep 14, 2020)

That is incredible! I don't believe I've ever heard of mortadella on a pizza before.


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 14, 2020)

That is one good looking fattie!
I can’t believe it didn’t blow up!
Nice work!
Al


----------



## JLeonard (Sep 14, 2020)

Mouthwatering!
Jim


----------



## PPG1 (Sep 14, 2020)

Excellent


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Sep 14, 2020)

And that is your first time making one? Man that looks outstanding! Nailed it on your first try. Nice job!


----------

